
Japan Made Secret Deals with the NSA That Expanded Global Surveillance - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2017/04/24/japans-secret-deals-with-the-nsa-that-expand-global-surveillance/
======
micheljones
There is a lot of shady stuff with Japan and USA surveillance.

Japan has started fingerprinting all non-citizens in 2007. at immigration
checkpoints in airports and harbors:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-BIS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-BIS)

The winning bid for this system was by Accenture, same company that handles
US's fingerprinting system, and their bid was 100,000JPY, or approximately
$900 at the time. This doesn't cover even the cost of one single machine.

[https://zcomm.org/znetarticle/accenture-japan-visit-and-
the-...](https://zcomm.org/znetarticle/accenture-japan-visit-and-the-mystery-
of-the-100-000-yen-bid-by-gyaku/)

A stateless corporation in Bermuda in control of millions of biometric IDs
(fingerprints) that are usually hard to obtain for the US gov/spy agencies? In
this post-Snowden world, I'm having trouble believing that there's nothing
shady going on here.

~~~
ue_
I really love Japan, but my visits in the past 3 years and having to enter a
fingerprint and photo are rather offputting. I think it's a real shame.

~~~
micheljones
Trump's got your fingerprints, homeboy!

------
JumpCrisscross
> _Miyashita, now an associate professor at Chuo University in Tokyo, said it
> was his understanding that NSA operates in the country outside Japan’s legal
> jurisdiction due to an agreement that grants U.S. military facilities in
> Japan extraterritoriality._

Is America's agreement with Japan in this respect unique? It sounds something
like Guantanamo Bay being both outside the purview of Cuban law but
simultaneously not under the aegis of the Constitution.

~~~
SyneRyder
This maybe isn't the best example, but there's the NSA listening station that
operates from the US Embassy in Berlin. Being an embassy would give it
extraterritoriality, but I don't think Germany is happy about the Americans
doing it, especially since it was used to tap Angela Merkel's phone.

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/cover-story-
how-...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/cover-story-how-nsa-
spied-on-merkel-cell-phone-from-berlin-embassy-a-930205.html)

~~~
cannonpr
Similar events occurred in Greece, embassies being spy hubs is hardly a new
thing.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_wiretapping_case_2004%E2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_wiretapping_case_2004%E2%80%9305)

